# MrShades Gaggia Classic drip tray - 25mm low profile 3D printed



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

For a number of reasons I've been looking at drip trays recently..... and have designed a 25mm slimline drip tray that seems to work very nicely. I have limited capacity to produce these, but if there seems to be interest in them then I'm happy to start selling them on my website (though it takes around 20hrs to print one, and I only have one 3D printer - so production is going to be limited / slow, especially as I use the printer for other things).

Anyway, I'm eager to hear your thoughts on this - and there's no way that I can sell them atg some of the crazy low prices that some were appearing on here at, but my plan is to provide the drip tray AND a new (longer, stainless steel) vent tube for probably £20-25 plus shipping.

I've thrown in a picture of one (draft print, so crap quality and with holes in it - and it's brown!) that I also produced that had thin 'sides' on it, to cover the stainless above the drip tray. Which do people think they'd prefer???? (I had one alpha tester - OK, my neighbour - try both, and whilst he thought he'd prefer the one with sides, he actually preferred the look of the normal one without sides. I think I agree, but eager to gauge interest either way).

These would be 3D printed in PLA+ - though I may also use PETG, but I think the PLA+ will provide a better finish and be as durable as is necessary given the application).

Anyway - any thoughts / interest / doubts / questions / suggestions?

(Obviously the stainless grate, and black plastic thing under it is shown just for reference - these wouldn't be supplied, you'd use your existing ones. Fit of the grate is snug, so they don't move and hopefully limit any issues with vibration / rtattle).

<img alt="157554105_slimdriptrays.thumb.jpg.99a9c5c221af8833217bc4407cb793d1.jpg" data-fileid="41935" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_06/157554105_slimdriptrays.thumb.jpg.99a9c5c221af8833217bc4407cb793d1.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Awesome! Would be keen for one of these


----------



## HaroldP (May 22, 2020)

Yep would definitely take one


----------



## phario (May 7, 2017)

Maybe a silly question, but do people prefer plastic or steel drip trays (Gaggia I beieve has a steel slim version but it doesn't seem as popular).

I believe I prefer the ones without the slides.


----------



## PeterJG57 (Apr 22, 2020)

Me too!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

phario said:


> Maybe a silly question, but do people prefer plastic or steel drip trays (Gaggia I beieve has a steel slim version but it doesn't seem as popular).
> 
> I believe I prefer the ones without the slides.


 Gaggia UK have a thinner all steel one - yes - but I don't like the look of it or the price (£49) and it's certainly thinner than a normal one, but it's still almost 40mm high.


----------



## Dougieboy (Jun 21, 2020)

Yes please 👌


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Would like one too!


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Could I get a place in the queue if this goes ahead, cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudlark13 (Apr 21, 2019)

Looks great MrShades! - it will be great to have someone ready to supply the demand for all those wanting them. I also prefer the look of the one without the sides!


----------



## Timmyboy (May 31, 2020)

Would defo be interested if and when they go ahead

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Blimey - I'm going to have to get a 2nd printer at this rate...

I'm trying to print them night and day at the moment, to build up stock of a few (still single digits!) but will try and put some on the website in around a week (so not this weekend, but next weekend). So don't be surprised if you check the website and find them listed, but "out of stock" (fill in a stock notification for them!) as I may get them on there initially and prior to being ready to ship.

3D designing a drip tray has proven quite interesting (as well as time and plastic consuming!).... it's amazing what you can do with a drip tray once you've taken many hours modelling a standard one. 🙂

I just wish I had the time to put all the ideas I have into production and onto the website! One day Rodney....


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

MrShades said:


> so production is going to be limited / slow,


 The good thing about 3D printing is you can outsource it, once you have the design final, to a printing service. 😺

I noticed on the bottom of my tray there are two raised notches which lock into two grooves on the case floor, not sure if they are needed but they are there.

I had been thinking about a 3D printed extension to raise the funnel up say 25mm (or one to sit on top of existing) and use that space for a PID mount.👍


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Agentb said:


> The good thing about 3D printing is you can outsource it once you have the design final to a printing service. 😺
> 
> I noticed on the bottom of my tray there are two raised notches which lock into two grooves on the case floor, not sure if they are needed but they are there.
> 
> I had been thinking about a 3D printed extension to raise the funnel up say 25mm (or one to sit on top of existing) and use that space for a PID mount.👍


 "The good thing about 3D printing is you can outsource it once you have the design final to a printing service. " - yes, but have you seen what is charged for outsourced 3D printing. I'd have to put a nought on the price!

You don't want to put a PID there 😉


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

OK - throwing this out there..... any feedback welcome. Full sized drip tray that fits over the top of a PID that is mounted in a black case (coming soon as an optional colour).

Designing it has been "interesting" - printing it is semi-impossible without significant supports at the moment, so still a work-in-progress, and with the significant amounts of plastic involved it's going to be more expensive and yet more time consuming to print.

I think it's a neat idea though.


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

MrShades said:


> You don't want to put a PID there


 Erm yes i do - that's where is sits now 😺



MrShades said:


> Full sized drip tray that fits over the top of a PID


 That would look tidy but i'm thinking removing the water container might be a struggle and everything below the group head can be on occasions a wet and steamy place, so the cabling and case would have to be very water tight.😺


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Agentb said:


> That would look tidy but i'm thinking removing the water container might be a struggle and everything below the group head can be on occasions a wet and steamy place, so the cabling and case would have to be very water tight.


Like I said, still a work in progress 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phario (May 7, 2017)

MrShades said:


> OK - throwing this out there..... any feedback welcome. Full sized drip tray that fits over the top of a PID that is mounted in a black case (coming soon as an optional colour).
> 
> Designing it has been "interesting" - printing it is semi-impossible without significant supports at the moment, so still a work-in-progress, and with the significant amounts of plastic involved it's going to be more expensive and yet more time consuming to print.
> 
> ...


 I'm not super enthusiastic of that design. The hinged version that people have been doing on the top of their case seems good. I've seen a design where someone removed their funnel, 3D printed a new black plastic top with a hole for the PID. That looked very good and integrated. I think the problem on the bottom is that it just seems out of place...like someone that has purposely designed it to fit well but that the ergonomics are all wrong.

That's just a gut reaction though based on an inaccurate picture!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

phario said:


> I'm not super enthusiastic of that design. The hinged version that people have been doing on the top of their case seems good. I've seen a design where someone removed their funnel, 3D printed a new black plastic top with a hole for the PID. That looked very good and integrated. I think the problem on the bottom is that it just seems out of place...like someone that has purposely designed it to fit well but that the ergonomics are all wrong.
> That's just a gut reaction though based on an inaccurate picture!


Yes, I know what you mean - but when I have black cases I may try it and see what it looks like.

I didn't model the drip tray for the PID, it was just something I was messing around with and decided to see what it looked like.

I've had various ideas over the years about mounting PIDs in and around the funnel as well... some of them are modelled already (I've got something that I think is aligned with what Agentb mentioned too) and I might post some more ideas on a different thread. Too much going on at the moment though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

What I'd LOVE is a stainless steel bar drip tray lid. The current metal buckles and looks cheap! Might need a welder to tackle that one though...


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Michael87 said:


> What I'd LOVE is a stainless steel bar drip tray lid. The current metal buckles and looks cheap! Might need a welder to tackle that one though...


You only have to check out the Decent thread to see how difficult it is to get one of those made well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oli986 (Apr 24, 2020)

MrShades said:


> View attachment 41958


 I like it! If you could find a way of safely wiring it whilst sill retaining a removable functioning drip tray think that's a definite winner!

I was considering dropping the brew SSR lower and fitting the pid just behind the pump cutting an aperture in the side but bottled it 😅


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I do try and make non-destructive mods... cutting holes in machines goes against my fundamental principles..... pressure gauge is about the only thing that really needs a hole cutting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oli986 (Apr 24, 2020)

I guess mods are subjective.. can't say I fancied risking that one though


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Big fan of MrS - PID is perfect

Would definitely like the new drip tray


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

MrShades said:


> You only have to check out the Decent thread to see how difficult it is to get one of those made well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 The solution would be to repurpose something already in production.... There are a few drip trays on thingiverse already Once you have a design you are happy with a 3rd party printer would make sense if demons is high enough I have a uk based injection moulding contact


----------



## Yosuf (May 24, 2020)

I think the PID in drip tray idea is fantastic @MrShades -- bold stuff like that is what it's all about if you ask me. Aesthetics are huge to me and to be quite honest I've never seriously considered the PID for the Gaggia simply because it has always looked tagged on. Some may disagree, they may prefer that slapped together look and may even find it more authentic to the "true" spirit of a MOD, but for me personally, pretty wins 

Great job again!
Y.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

OK - a SMALL number of the slim drip trays (suited to the original Classic, not the Classic 2019 just yet) are now on the website - these come with 158mm long stainless vent tubes (6mm OD, 5mm ID - which gives much better flow than 4mm ID which you typically find elsewhere).

I'll be putting a slightly "less deep" (front to back) version on the website soon for the GCP / Classic 2019 - due to the case changes, these trays fit the original Classic perfectly but stick out of the front of the GCP/C2019 by about 4mm - which is annoying!

Get 'em while they're hot: https://www.shadesofcoffee.co.uk/stainless-steel-long-vent-tube-6mm-od-x-5mm-id-x-158mm


----------



## phario (May 7, 2017)

Is there a reason for the patterning that appears on the front and top? I assume this is just a necessary condition as part of the 3d printer?

Had you experimented with different front curvatures? (I'm just noticing that the design is quite different from the oem front, which is straight).


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

phario said:


> Is there a reason for the patterning that appears on the front and top? I assume this is just a necessary condition as part of the 3d printer?
> 
> Had you experimented with different front curvatures? (I'm just noticing that the design is quite different from the oem front, which is straight).


 Yes, it's just a necessary part of the 3D printing process - which (essentially) just squeezes out very thin liquid plastic layers, like squeezing toothpaste from a tube with a very small nozzle! The final thing is built up a layer at a time (each one is 0.2mm high) - and it's typically this that you can see in all 3D prints (unless people take a huge amount of time and effort to then sand them down etc.).

The front of mine is straight (the first 15mm of it), until it curves at the top during the top 10mm. Like the OEM one, the front isn't vertical - it has a slight angle to it - and I went for a more pronounced curve as I thought it looked much better, and was more in keeping with the curve on the new drip tray of the GCP / Clsassic 2019.

If I could find a cost-effective way to get them made by injection moulding in ABS plastic then I may consider it - so if anyone has any contacts in that area let me know! Tooling costs are the killer, but ongoing production costs (once you've paid thousands for the tool) are then relatively low.

Just FYI, if you sent the 3D printing STL for my drip tray to a 3rd party company specialising in quality 3D printing then they'd want more than £200 per unit to make them!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a few "substandard" (ie seconds / print failures) of these - which are functionally OK but have some sort of printing problem or deformity that won't affect the use of them - typically the front corners have "lifted" and deformed.

They'll be £4 plus postage at cost (or free collection) if anyone wants one. Not pretty, but functional and it saves me just throwing plastic in the bin!

PM me for more info and to buy.


----------



## Timmyboy (May 31, 2020)

Excellent drip tray Mr Shades many thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Timmyboy said:


> Excellent drip tray Mr Shades many thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks very much! Did you know that you can post product reviews on our website now, there's a couple there already for the PID kits and OPV kits - but none yet for the drip trays and vent tubes 😉


----------



## FairRecycler (Sep 26, 2019)

Agentb said:


> MrShades said:
> 
> 
> > You don't want to put a PID there
> ...


 Hi Everyone,

I do apologise for the length of this post, I wanted to reveal all my thoughts.

It is a great design for the drip tray mounted PID, thumbs up for Adrian again ( just so you know I've left an extended review on shadesofcoffee.co.uk according to the numerous kits of yours, I've installed in the past), however I'm with @Agentb now. I attached some photos of the design what I'm working on few months ago.
I thinks it is the best way to accommodate every mods in an aesthetical manner.
@MrShades: I'm more than happy to provide you with the design and all the details, in case you would consider this approach as a further improvement of your kit.

I've also improved the actual PID kit by getting rid of the STEAM SSR - I'm not the fan of high voltage control, and in my opinion that part was surplus from start anyway, as there is only 1 heating element - I know practically it's 2 but that doesn't matter in this case.
I'm more than happy to share the finished CAD design, and STL too if anyone's interested.

I've just started to work on the pressure gauge solution, to improve my existing kit, if you have any ideas please care to share under this discussion topic below:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/53171-pressure-gauge-discussion-experiment-improvement/?do=embed

, as I believe the standard of this, 
should be raised to the level of MrShade's PID's.

The final item should be pretty much plug & play with 8 wires (colour coded) to be connected and the thermostat to be replaced with the PT100 sensor, the SSR is built in the enclosure with a dedicated heatsink to ease the installation process - so no fiddling with thermal paste etc.
It shouldn't take more than an hour, and a double sided SOC for the installation. No wires coming out from the enclosure.
It is suitable for both the pre 2015 and post 2018 models for all markets(110-250V) UK, EU, US etc.

Thank you for reading through, for further discussion on my idea / version please see the topic below:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/53266-gaggia-boostbox/?do=embed

Kind regards
Peter


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

As I mentioned on your thread - looks like an idea I've been working on for a while too... great minds!










Regarding your single SSR design - I've resisted using a single SSR (like Auber do as well) mainly because the new GCP/2019 has three lights on the front... as opposed to two on the original Classic.

The compromise of a single SSR design is that on the GCP you have to unify the brew ready and steam lights into a common "power isn't being applied to the boiler" pair of lights - that both work in unison.

I much prefer keeping the lights working as they do as standard on the GCP - hence dual SSRs... but I'm still thinking about it (it makes no difference on an original Classic and a single SSR design is fine)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManicMarvin (Jul 2, 2020)

My drip tray arrived this morning...thank you@MrShades.

Love the look and is perfect for weighing my shots without removing the tray and having water everywhere.

Just one thing. I found the tube was a little too well packed to the point that I had to use WD40 to get rid of the sticky tape residue. Not an issue, just something I thought I'd mention.

So now I'm intently waiting for you to develop your PID top casing.










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

ManicMarvin said:


> My drip tray arrived this morning...thank you@MrShades.
> 
> Love the look and is perfect for weighing my shots without removing the tray and having water everywhere.
> 
> ...


 Excellent - thanks fo rthe feedback - looking good there!

I did have some worries about taping the tube, but didn't want it floating freely around smashing things up within the box - will have a think and see if I can do something secure but non-contact. Much appreciate the input on that, so thanks.

PID filler extension is awaiting a few other parts and various other developments that I'm working on - as I keep mentioning, it's a "Batmans utility belt" and not just for the PID and optional pressure gauge... ????

All in good time...


----------



## FairRecycler (Sep 26, 2019)

MrShades said:


> great minds


 Thank you. It means a lot to me.



MrShades said:


> Regarding your single SSR design


 Yes I know you prefer to remain as close to stock as possible, and I totally agree, but I had to make this compromise in order to keep all components in the box - to ease installation and reversibility - and to adhere to the highest priority of height reduction.


----------



## RDW_97 (Jan 6, 2021)

MrShades said:


> OK - a SMALL number of the slim drip trays (suited to the original Classic, not the Classic 2019 just yet) are now on the website - these come with 158mm long stainless vent tubes (6mm OD, 5mm ID - which gives much better flow than 4mm ID which you typically find elsewhere).
> 
> I'll be putting a slightly "less deep" (front to back) version on the website soon for the GCP / Classic 2019 - due to the case changes, these trays fit the original Classic perfectly but stick out of the front of the GCP/C2019 by about 4mm - which is annoying!
> 
> Get 'em while they're hot: https://www.shadesofcoffee.co.uk/stainless-steel-long-vent-tube-6mm-od-x-5mm-id-x-158mm


 Are you planning to make any more of these and, if so, do you have any idea when you might have them in stock again? I'm really keen to get hold of one!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

RDW_97 said:


> Are you planning to make any more of these and, if so, do you have any idea when you might have them in stock again? I'm really keen to get hold of one!


 Yes, we put them into stock periodically and then clear the backorder of orders before putting them into stock again. We've only just gone out of stock so it'll be a few days (perhaps next week) before they're back.


----------



## RDW_97 (Jan 6, 2021)

MrShades said:


> Yes, we put them into stock periodically and then clear the backorder of orders before putting them into stock again. We've only just gone out of stock so it'll be a few days (perhaps next week) before they're back.


 That's great, thanks! I'll keep an eye out and order one as soon as they're back in stock.


----------



## FrustratedBarista_1976 (May 19, 2020)

Hi Mr Shades, any update on the extra length slim drip tray stock? I just missed out on stock before Xmas, and am looking forward to not having to pull my drip tray out every time I put my scales under for a shot 🤞


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Sorry, they're taking up too much production time and I'm focusing on the regular slim trays at the moment. Not sure if they'll be back - and if so then when. For the time being they're withdrawn I'm afraid.


----------



## FrustratedBarista_1976 (May 19, 2020)

MrShades said:


> Sorry, they're taking up too much production time and I'm focusing on the regular slim trays at the moment. Not sure if they'll be back - and if so then when. For the time being they're withdrawn I'm afraid.


 Took the plunge, ordered a normal one, my life is 100% better. Thanks Adrian for the great customer service. Cheers!


----------



## Emmodd (Sep 23, 2015)

MrShades said:


> Sorry, they're taking up too much production time and I'm focusing on the regular slim trays at the moment. Not sure if they'll be back - and if so then when. For the time being they're withdrawn I'm afraid.


Just wondered if the file could be shared to get one printed up elsewhere? I realise it's exceptionally cheeky give youve gone to all the time and trouble of designing it but it seems such a great idea.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Emmodd said:


> MrShades said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, they're taking up too much production time and I'm focusing on the regular slim trays at the moment. Not sure if they'll be back - and if so then when. For the time being they're withdrawn I'm afraid.
> ...


 We're probably bringing them back soon...

TL;DR "No". 🙂


----------



## Emmodd (Sep 23, 2015)

I'll keep an eye out and buy one in that case . Many thanks.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

As you may have seen on our website - the standard "slim drip trays" and "extended slim drip trays" have been out of stock for a while... but:

UPDATE: We are hoping to be able to produce more of these, to a new and better design, in higher volumes, and with improved finish / quality (they WON'T be 3D printed!) - with stock available probably within the next 8 weeks.

I'm well aware that the demand for these is quite high, as there's a list of people signed up for stock notifications for them on Shades of Coffee... so we are eager to bring them back - but better than ever!

If you are interested in either the regular slim drip tray, or the extended one (for scales) then please sign up for stock notifications on them and you'll be amongst the first to know.


----------

